# Considerations for first trailer?



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Tell me if my plan makes sense. 

I am in the process of buying a horse that is very accomplished on the trail and would like to buy a trailer. I don't own a truck and am thinking that, with the limited number of trips I would make, it might be better to rent a truck for each trip than buy one. 

With that in mind, what should I be looking for in a used trailer? I can't see myself needing to haul more than one, or possibly two, horses. I'd like to keep my costs down as much as possible, so no living quarters. Assume I'll need space for tack and camping gear. 

What's your advice? Is this a reasonable plan?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

To me it would be easier to go and buy a new truck and hire a trailer but I suppose it depends where you are. 

I went out and got a new car so I could hire a trailer it just made more sense to me. 


But when looking for a trailer things to look for:
- Rust
- Look at floor boards
- check axel 
- tow ball and hitch 
- lights


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Another option if you feel you won't be trailering much, is to just rent a trailer when you need it. That way you won't be paying up front for something that just sits there...and normally the rental trailers are newer models that you wont' run into issues with. From my recent experiences, trailers are not cheap and if you want a sweet deal, you might be looking at some expensive repairs (electrical, rust, flooring, tires, etc).

If you really want to purchase a trailer, it all comes down to personal preference. I was recently trailer shopping and learned a great deal about what I preferred as well as what to look out for. We were on a strict budget, so most of the trailers we looked at were older 2 horse straight load bumper pulls. Some were in decent shape, others were atrocious. What i found was that most of those trailers were too short for my tall gelding. So cancel that idea. I also hate loading horses into those tight trailers. Check electrical, floor boards, rust, tires. Also a serial number...we ran into a lot of 'home built' trailers that were pieces of junk and had no serial numbers on them for registering. 

I ended up spending a bit more and got a 3 horse angle haul with a front tack room. Tires are in great shape (although I need to buy a spare), floor boards are solid and all the electrical works. Only issue with mine is it has a LOT of surface rust. No rust-holes or structural damaging rust. It is an eye sore though. But I plan to sand blast it and get it painted (which also won't be cheap). 

Just some things to think about  Good luck!!!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

OH, and as much as I hated to do it, I ended up trading my Jeep in and buying a truck. I don't use my trailer much, but didn't want to deal with a headache if/when I decided to trailer somewhere. 

Sigh...lifestyle changes when you move to an acreage. I loved that Jeep, but the truck is super handy!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

elle1959 said:


> Tell me if my plan makes sense.
> 
> I am in the process of buying a horse that is very accomplished on the trail and would like to buy a trailer. I don't own a truck and am thinking that, with the limited number of trips I would make, it might be better to rent a truck for each trip than buy one.
> 
> ...


What would you/could you rent? Would it be set up for towing? Trailer brake controller? Wired for your trailer? What is your budget?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I'm not sure if trucks available for rental would even be appropriate for this task; that's one reason I'm asking this question. I know UHaul has trucks that can haul 6000 lbs. Seems to me it would be easier to find a rental truck than trailer, but maybe not? Where would you rent a horse trailer from? 

https://www.uhaul.com/Trucks/Pickup-Rental/BP/

I can't afford to buy a truck right now. It would completely bust my budget unless I got a very old, very used one. I'm looking to stay within the $5000 range with whatever I buy.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

You'd probably have to look at the rental agreement for UHaul. They'd probably refuse service for anything other than their cargo trailers or something as its a huge liability issue.

Also, you'd have to consider your auto insurance. It usually doesn't cover rental trucks like Penske and UHaul, etc.

It might be in your best interests to cultivate a friendship with someone who does have a rig and hauling vehicle, and wants a trail riding buddy. I did that a lot for a long time. I even had a friend who would haul 30 minutes to come pick us up because I had a sane level-headed trail horse who helped hers feel comfortable. I hauled out with folks at my barn a lot, pitched in for gas and helped clean the trailer. I've got a friend now who's offered to come pick us up for trail riding. Just have to get myself back into condition to manage longer rides, 9 months off with a broken leg wasn't the most fun experience ever.

Hoping to get a trailer of my own eventually since I have a decent hauling vehicle, but I'm not in a particular rush, just yet. Haven't found the rig I like yet.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not sure about what is available in your region, but up here there are a few options for renting horse trailers..some dealerships offer rentals, and there are often ads on Kijiji that have trailer rentals. I'm sure if you did a google search you could find something in your area. 

If you have the option of tagging along with someone who has a trailer and pitching in for gas...that's a great idea too!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> You'd probably have to look at the rental agreement for UHaul. They'd probably refuse service for anything other than their cargo trailers or something as its a huge liability issue.


The ad says you can use it to trailer your boat. I guess that would mean on one of their trailers? Seems messy to me. Most people keep their boat on a trailer already. I should check with them.


----------



## JumpthatOxer (Feb 26, 2016)

Make sure you get it inspected. Also check for rotting and rust. I've saw several news articles recently about horses legs going through the trailer while driving.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I wouldn't want to tow a horse trailer with a rental truck. To be safe, a horse trailer needs its own brakes, and normally these are electric and require a big round 7-pin connector on the back of the truck along with a lot of extra wiring. And even if the truck had all that you would probably need to supply your own brake controller device. I rented a stock trailer last winter that had surge brakes (they come on when the tongue is compressed from the tow vehicle slowing down.) I wouldn't want surge brakes on a horse trailer. Not only is it more jerky than a properly adjusted brake controller, but it's a nuisance to back up because every time you start back you put on the trailer brakes (or get out and put a pin in the hitch, and if you forget to take it out, no trailer brakes.)

I only know of one option around here to rent a horse trailer. The price is reasonable and the people are nice, but it's a 35 minute drive each way, so kind of a pain for just a trail ride.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

So maybe I need to rethink this plan and spring for a cheap truck to go with the trailer. I'd only use the truck for this purpose so I could probably keep them parked together at the barn-- there seems to be plenty of space.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> So maybe I need to rethink this plan and spring for a cheap truck to go with the trailer..


That might be a good plan. Around here a 10-15 year old gas engined high mileage Silverado 2500 (3/4 ton) can be had for around $5,000. A pickup is pretty handy. Chances are you would find other uses for it.

According to a recent article in Popular Mechanics, of all the vehicles in the US still driving after 200,000 miles, number one and number two are the Ford F250 and the Chevy 2500. The GMC 2500 was number six and the compact Toyota Tacoma was number 10. No other pickups made the list. The Top Vehicles That Make It Over 200,000 Miles - What Cars Last 200,000 Miles


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

This is about as close as I can find right now. 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/653812351/overview/


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

elle1959 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm not sure if trucks available for rental would even be appropriate for this task; that's one reason I'm asking this question. I know UHaul has trucks that can haul 6000 lbs. Seems to me it would be easier to find a rental truck than trailer, but maybe not? Where would you rent a horse trailer from?
> 
> https://www.uhaul.com/Trucks/Pickup-Rental/BP/
> 
> I can't afford to buy a truck right now. It would completely bust my budget unless I got a very old, very used one. I'm looking to stay within the $5000 range with whatever I buy.


I doubt they come with hitch and light hook ups. They don't want you hauling and are more for putting stuff in the bed for hauling.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

elle1959 said:


> So maybe I need to rethink this plan and spring for a cheap truck to go with the trailer. I'd only use the truck for this purpose so I could probably keep them parked together at the barn-- there seems to be plenty of space.


If your at a boarding barn I would pay some one to haul you. pay them well to make it worth the hassle and it will still be cheaper than purchasing, maintain, insurance, tires etc.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I doubt they come with hitch and light hook ups. They don't want you hauling and are more for putting stuff in the bed for hauling.


Around here you can rent a pickup from U-Haul that has a hitch and electrical connection for $19.95/day but the mileage charge (49¢/mile) can kill you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Around here you can rent a pickup from U-Haul that has a hitch and electrical connection for $19.95/day but the mileage charge (49¢/mile) can kill you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


they are a light weight hitch for small trailers. Not a heavy duty hitch to pull horse trailers.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Renting a pickup to tow with is a bad idea. It's highly likely they are not setup properly to tow anything more than a small utility trailer and most likely poorly maintained. Not something you want to risk your life or your horses life on. Unfortunately a lot of horse trailer rentals you find are no better. The good news is it's easier to inspect a horse trailer than a pickup. If you find someone locally who does rent horse trailers go give them a good looking over. They need solid floors, good tires, good wiring and good brakes. It helps to ask a friend with a pickup to come tow it and pay the rental fee to drive it around for a bit to ensure the trailer has good manners. Let me tell you, towing a trailer with bad manners isn't fun. By good manners I mean it pulls straight, pulls easily, brakes work and they don't jerk the trailer around when applied.

Short of that, pay someone you know (pay for all the gas and time) until such time as you can afford a trailer and pickup of your own. I would offer them a flat fee for time up front plus fuel expenses. If the price isn't set up front then what you give them may not sit well even if you think it's generous. The farther your horse is towed the more you should offer for their time. FYI, this includes buying/providing a meal, snacks, drinks for the haul depending on length of the haul. Also keep in mind that vehicle expense isn't just fuel, there's wear and tear on the vehicle to keep in mind and why you should make a driver feel like they came out ahead in the deal. 

You'll find overall, this is the cheapest way to go until you get into hauling quite a bit. It doesn't cost you a bit to maintain a truck/trailer that doesn't belong to you and you are not using.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

churumbeque said:


> If your at a boarding barn I would pay some one to haul you. pay them well to make it worth the hassle and it will still be cheaper than purchasing, maintain, insurance, tires etc.


In theory this sounds good, but the trip I'm wanting to make this fall is probably a four hour round-trip. I'm not sure anyone would want to make that trip. But I'll check into it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

elle1959 said:


> In theory this sounds good, but the trip I'm wanting to make this fall is probably a four hour round-trip. I'm not sure anyone would want to make that trip. But I'll check into it.


Who knows maybe someone would love to tag-a-long that can haul  Selllll the trip to them! Make it irresistible to go!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

^^^^ That crossed my mind


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

elle1959 said:


> ^^^^ That crossed my mind


Talk about how greattttt your cooking is and you'll pack meals or some restaurant near by! If someone came to me telling me about a great weekend I could have with them if I hauled and they were even going to chip in for gas?! I'D BE ALL OVER THAT!


----------



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

I am in the same position and know it is difficult when you don't have your own transportation. I looked into renting a trailer but the closest place was several hours away.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think my basic problem is that I'm getting ahead of myself, financially. I have to work on developing income so I can save up for this. I just want everything, all the time, right away


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

elle1959 said:


> This is about as close as I can find right now.
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/653812351/overview/


 It may take some time to find what would work for you and be within your budget. And you may need to travel a bit. Patience and determination! If you want to haul you need both truck and trailer. Or big hunky SUV rated to pull the weight, and a not-too-heavy trailer.
Horses are no cheap hobby! : )


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> I think my basic problem is that I'm getting ahead of myself, financially. I just want everything, all the time, right away


Me too. I understand there's a lot of that going around.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd look into horse trailering services in your area. There are usually people who offer that kind of service. And yes, a four-hour trip will be expensive, but not as expensive as buying a truck AND a trailer and insuring the whole thing! If no one is advertising such a service, you could put up an ad asking if someone might be interested. Lots of people have trailers just sitting in their yards doing nothing... maybe they'd rent it to you. 

I'm also looking at horse trailers which is why I read this  But we already have a truck with plenty of towing capacity and we will be going to shows this spring, not to mention hauling out for group lessons as we get closer to show season (it's great that my daughter's coach is coming to us for lessons, but Harley needs to be able to perform in a group too!). So it's easier for me to justify. Still, I'm discovering that I'll probably have to spend more than I thought I would...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

elle1959 said:


> This is about as close as I can find right now.
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/653812351/overview/


I want this truck! If this is the powerstroke engine, which I think it is, this is a wonderful truck! It would be capable of hauling anything you would need and would last you forever.

I've been looking for a truck like this for over 6 months. This would cost me about $7-8k in my neighborhood, and would probably be covered in rust.


----------

